# feeding a baby pigeon about 18 days old



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am typing this from my blackberry so I really don't know what section does this message belongs. But anyway I just wanted everyone's or whoevers experience in knowing how to feed a baby pigeon that's about 18 days old, I found Benson on a corner right by the gutter and thank goodness I happened to be driving by and saw him there standing all soak and wet due to the rain. He fell out of his nest right above from where he was standing and I guess it was his mom up underneath the train station almost close to the nest. So there was noway of getting him/her back up there, so I took him home and have him for about 6 days. I've been feeding him soaked puppychow 3x's a day and he drinks water on his own. I also put some dove/pigeon seeds in a small dish and he tryes to eat it but stilll don't know how to swallow so I still do it anyway. I don't know what the gender is so I just call him a him. But what I would like to know would it be okay to put seeds in his mouth to. I'm asking because I know everyone has different ways of feeding. I was told told to put 12-15 soaked puppy chow kibbles in his mouth 3x's a day. What is your way of feeding a baby pigeon?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are doing fine. Yes, you can put some seeds in his mouth.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I use defrosted corn and peas...40-50 per feeding. Only feed when the crop is empty.
They seem to graduate easily from the frozen corn and peas to Pigeon seed mix.
Kind of like starting a human baby on first food, year one and so on.
I know many here use the puppy chow but I don't because Pigeons are vegetarian by nature. Will they eat a Mac-nugget if it's the only thing around to eat?...sure they will but it wouldn't be the first choice.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great save so far, I love the name Benson.  Puppy chow is okay for short term but like Charis said, it's best to start him on some thawed (previously frozen) corn and peas. They're much better for him and will help transition him to real seeds. Use your finger to "peck" at the seeds and that will teach him what to do. It should be another week or so before he starts to eat them and even then it will be a bit before he eats enough, so you will need to keep feeding him too.  We usually use Kaytee baby bird formula for feeding but yours is old enough to have the peas and corn now. Keep us posted and we would love to see a picture of him.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes indeed, great save. Soaked puppy chow is a good, well rounded source of nutrition for this youngster and probably more similar in nutritrion to that of tube feeding formula. As babies, they receive food from the parents crop that the parents reguritate for them that also has some of the nutrients from the adult's crop lining, so not entirely vegetarian though definitely 'bent' in that direction. Ferals will eat fish, chicken, etc. as the food supply presents
itself.

Instead of 15 to twenty, try feeling the pouch in 
front of the bird just below the neck. This is the crop and as you feed the bird, this should start to fill out. To be safe, stop when it becomes similar in size to a golf ball or a little better and then check in 4-5 hours to see how well the crop has emptied. Feed again when the crop is empty. 

I think it's a good idea to also pop some seeds in there in addition to making them available along w/a non-tippable bowl of water throughout the day. This will help the youngster to identify the seeds as food. They can ween at
various times, but as a rough idea, it's frequently around three weeks of age.

fp


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your feedback... i'm gonna take everyones advice because they were all great. well, I have good news today Benson was swallowing some seeds, of course the little ones but he did it. first thing tomorrow I'm gonna try the thawed out peas, which I already have some in my freezer that I needed to purchase for my goldfish. But what I need to know is that "how many do I give him?" and when thew peas are already thawed out should it be room temperture or should I warm it up a little with warm water or give it as is when it's thawed? 
Also, I wanna know about the poop what colors or just what is a good/bad signs that I need to check for?

but other boy do they beg alot...lol, but i love him my Benson... and to maryjane glad you liked his name or she. I'm from bensonhurst bklyn so thats where the name benson came from.... I also add his very own album called 'BABY BENSON' and i will be adding more pics of his progress.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to feed him 40-50 peas per feeding. A combination of corn and peas would be best.


----------



## carolyn (Oct 4, 2008)

So 20 -25 pieces of corn and 20-25 pieces of peas. Do I give it to benson at room temperture?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

carolyn said:


> So 20 -25 pieces of corn and 20-25 pieces of peas. Do I give it to benson at room temperture?


Room temperature or even a little bit warm.

Terry


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

This information has been invaluable! I am rearing 2 orphans approx. the same age, thank you everyone for your wisdom


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carolyn, many thanks for saving this sweet baby. You have done a super job raising him. Looking at his picture, he is happy and healthy.

We all have different methods of feeding and what to feed. Personally, I prefer the pellets made by Science Diet (adult small bites) because I think they have more nutrition than just peas and corn. Pigeons eat grain and most pellets, either dog or cat, have grains in them. You can always supplement the pellets with some peas and corn but frankly if he is doing well on the pellets, I would stick with that method. Usually, we feed babies only Kaytee formula until they graduate to seed/grain but we always have the formula available since we rescue birds. 

I also agree with feralpigeon about the amount to feed Benson. Rather than a set amount, just keep tabs on the crop area.

I wish you the best in caring for Benson. He is really sweet.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here is Tossdart feeding squeakers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvkyKtf92BM&feature=channel_page

There are also pellets that look like peas. http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/pigeonpellets.htm


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rod, I didn't know that they had pellets shaped like that. I had the longer ones at one time, but my birds didn't like them. I'll bet they like those better.


----------



## RussoNYC (Jun 19, 2009)

carolyn said:


> but other boy do they beg alot...lol, but i love him my Benson... and to maryjane glad you liked his name or she. I'm from bensonhurst bklyn so thats where the name benson came from.... I also add his very own album called 'BABY BENSON' and i will be adding more pics of his progress.


I'm in the same situation, having found a 3 week old (this is the 1st time I've done this). He's sick with a bacterial infection for which i'm getting meds, so he pukes up whatver i feed him. but damn they do beg a lot! i've been trying to get him to eat seeds- I bought wild bird seed that has lots of cool, shiny colors. i "peck" with my fingers and he imitates but cannot roll the seeds back into his mouth, which seems to leave him very frustrated. oh, and i'm in the Bronx. think i should name him Bronx? makes him sound like a boxer!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Jay3,

I think they cost more, too. I use the common pellet shape which is like cylinder shape. It took my birds 3 months before they actually touch it. But once they got a taste for it, they are now crazy with it.


----------

